# Any Coffee Lovers? My Set Up!



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I drink lots of coffee! At least two, large, 30oz Yeti cups per days. I grind my own beans and brew my coffee in a TechniVorm MoccaMaster from the Netherlands (or one of those Scandinavian countries). The MoccaMaster brews coffee at the perfect temperature (195° - 205°) and the perfect rate of speed to produce the perfect cup of coffee. I buy whole, dark roast beans from various sources. When I get enough room, I'm going to start roasting my own beans. Freshly roasted beans produce the very best tasting coffee on earth.

Anyway, I start with purified water that's run through my Crown Berkey. I then grind my beans just before brewing them in the MoccaMaster. Coffee is always finished brewing in less than 4 minutes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I drink Army coffee.
Any brand works if it’s strong enough.

Army coffee makes truck stop coffee seem like decaf.

Since I’m only making for one, the old recipe doesn’t work - in a 15 gallon pot of water, take two #10 cans of grounds, empty them into a clean, new, sandbag heat the water until almost boiling then add grounds. Steep until color is like used motor oil.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I drink Army coffee.
> Any brand works if it's strong enough.
> 
> Army coffee makes truck stop coffee seem like decaf.
> ...


LOL. Yummy!

I heard that cowboy coffee really isn't bad. I think (if my memory serves me) that you have to bring water to a full boil over a campfire. Throw in the desired amount of grounds without any filter. Let it boil and brew for a few minutes. Then, to get the grounds to drop to the bottom of the pot, you have to add some cold water. Then just dip your cup in and drink away. Now I may be wrong. I saw a YouTuber do it about a year ago so I may have missed a step or two.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We drink Kroger brand hot and black from a dirty cup..just like John Wayne. I like my wimmen the same way but kindly dont tell my wife. Thanks. Actually she makes me drink weak stuff..so I ad instant to make it taste like coffee. I am currently into trying to learn how to make world class Frappes but so far everybody says mine taste like chocolate milk that has too much chocolate in it. I cant drink coffee past noon or it keeps me awake all night. Thanks. PS we feel form the hoopla on the mail order black Rifle Coffee. Very underwhelming. Hope they put my money to good use.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> LOL. Yummy!
> 
> I heard that cowboy coffee really isn't bad. I think (if my memory serves me) that you have to bring water to a full boil over a campfire. Throw in the desired amount of grounds without any filter. Let it boil and brew for a few minutes. Then, to get the grounds to drop to the bottom of the pot, you have to add some cold water. Then just dip your cup in and drink away. Now I may be wrong. I saw a YouTuber do it about a year ago so I may have missed a step or two.


That is the other way to make Army coffee if you don't have an unused sand bag.
Egg shells help settle the grounds, too.
But, in the field, and especially in a combat zone, fresh eggs are usually unatainable.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Seriously, I prefer the old standby, 8 O'Clock Coffee, and being Floridian, Cafe Bustello Cuban coffee or either of the other two from Rowland Coffee Roasters in Miami.

Maxwell House also has a coffee with 2X the caffiene. We like Maxwell because it's roasted right here in Jacksonville.

French Market New Orleans Coffee with Chickory is good.

Yeah, I'm a pot head. Coffee pot, that is.
But I like it strong and black, none of the fru-fru crap sold at Starbucks.
I make what us old truck drivers call "500 Mile Coffee" because it's strong enough you can drive 500 miles before you need another cup.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> We drink Kroger brand hot and black from a dirty cup..just like John Wayne. I like my wimmen the same way but kindly dont tell my wife. Thanks. Actually she makes me drink weak stuff..so I ad instant to make it taste like coffee. I am currently into trying to learn how to make world class Frappes but so far everybody says mine taste like chocolate milk that has too much chocolate in it. I cant drink coffee past noon or it keeps me awake all night. Thanks. PS we feel form the hoopla on the mail order black Rifle Coffee. Very underwhelming. Hope they put my money to good use.


My mom and dad drank nothing but instant Taster's Choice brand when I was a kid. So I drank nothing but instant for most of my early adulthood. Then, "designer" brands like Starbucks started popping up on the scene and I took a liking to "the good stuff." However, I didn't like the price nor did I like Starbuck's politics so that's when I decided to start making my own "good stuff." The last time I tried Taster's Choice I almost gagged.

Oh ... and I won't tell your wife!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Seriously, I prefer the old standby, 8 O'Clock Coffee, and being Floridian, Cafe Bustello Cuban coffee or either of the other two from Rowland Coffee Roasters in Miami.
> 
> Maxwell House also has a coffee with 2X the caffiene. We like Maxwell because it's roasted right here in Jacksonville.
> 
> ...


Yup. Strong with zero sugar or cream. On a rare occasion, I'll have "Bullet Proof" coffee. That's coffee with some good quality butter mixed in. I know ... sounded gross to me at first as well but it adds a nice richness and flavor. Sort of a treat these days. I buy the Irish, Kerrygold Brand butter (salted) which, in my opinion, is the best tasting butter on planet earth. But it's expensive so I don't over-use it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I drink mine black, strong and will drink coffee right to about beer:30. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I love coffee and drink it all day and into the night.

I'm not a connoisseur by any means and usually just buy and dark grind on sale. Once in a while I'll splurge on some gourmet beans and grind my own...usually if I'm camping.

I have many different appliances for making it but have used an individual cup pour-over for the last 3 years. Every cup is fresh and hot and cleanup involves throwing a #2 filter away.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Morning coffee includes 2 cups....one for each eye, and keeps everyone else safe. Cream & sugar, please. 


I rarely drink it later in the day, but when I do, it's not from Starbucks (yuck). I'll hit a Mom & pop stand for an iced Mocha, double shot or as an extra treat a Peppermint Patti (iced mocha with mint). Once upon a time there was a coffee stand that made their mochas with powdered Gheradelli chocolate instead of Hershey syrup, that didn't always fully mix, leaving a luscious glop of chocolate in the bottom of the cup and bits in every sip. The best



Camping coffee? We used to have a perculator pot with innards, that would minimize the grounds, even so we called it 'Crunchy Coffee', but as with anything cooked on an open fire was always better than gourmet. Somehow it always made everything taste better


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Morning coffee includes 2 cups....one for each eye, and keeps everyone else safe. Cream & sugar, please.
> 
> I rarely drink it later in the day, but when I do, it's not from Starbucks (yuck). I'll hit a Mom & pop stand for an iced Mocha, double shot or as an extra treat a Peppermint Patti (iced mocha with mint). Once upon a time there was a coffee stand that made their mochas with powdered Gheradelli chocolate instead of Hershey syrup, that didn't always fully mix, leaving a luscious glop of chocolate in the bottom of the cup and bits in every sip. The best
> 
> Camping coffee? We used to have a perculator pot with innards, that would minimize the grounds, even so we called it 'Crunchy Coffee', but as with anything cooked on an open fire was always better than gourmet. Somehow it always made everything taste better


Yeah. Few things better than a hot cup of coffee while sitting on a stump or rock in the wilderness.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Wife occasionally buys Kerry Gold butter, but I know better than to touch it.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Wife occasionally buys Kerry Gold butter, but I know better than to touch it.


They don't use the word "gold" for nuthin'. It takes a Spanish Doubloon to buy the stuff.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ActionJackson said:


> My mom and dad drank nothing but instant Taster's Choice brand when I was a kid. So I drank nothing but instant for most of my early adulthood. Then, "designer" brands like Starbucks started popping up on the scene and I took a liking to "the good stuff." However, I didn't like the price nor did I like Starbuck's politics so that's when I decided to start making my own "good stuff." The last time I tried Taster's Choice I almost gagged.
> 
> Oh ... and I won't tell your wife!


My change of life parents were dedicated Folgers folks. We had cans of that full of coffee and bacon grease when the coffee was gone. The only coffee I ever got at Starbucks was free and I only like the sweet stuff from there. I like a good French Roast to be picky..but anything hot and black will work in a pinch.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> My change of life parents were dedicated Folgers folks. We had cans of that full of coffee and bacon grease when the coffee was gone. The only coffee I ever got at Starbucks was free and I only like the sweet stuff from there. I like a good French Roast to be picky..but anything hot and black will work in a pinch.


When I was still buying from Starbucks I liked buying that cold Caramel Frappuccino. Liquid candy!!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm a gotta have my Folger's morning person,I normally drink 1 pot of coffee.but became sick.went through a few days of no coffee. finally started drinking it again.. I'll definitely drink it at home and càmping out, very seldom drink it from any place else.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> When I was still buying from Starbucks I liked buying that cold Caramel Frappuccino. Liquid candy!!


I've yet to have a cup of their coffee.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Brew my coffer in an American made Burn coffee maker , fast and prefect every time.


----------

